

Ask HN: Any ideas for a Hackathon? - keviv

I&#x27;ll be participating in a Hackathon next week. What are some cool ideas that could be implemented? I want to hack on something which is usable in real life. Any ideas?
======
johnmurch
Here are some ideas: [https://medium.com/design-
startups/49acac7c3405](https://medium.com/design-startups/49acac7c3405)
[http://blog.anujkumar.com/post/27913522655/please-steal-
my-s...](http://blog.anujkumar.com/post/27913522655/please-steal-my-startup-
ideas)

